# Birthday present!!



## Hillsideboers (Sep 1, 2019)

today my husband got me a early 30th birthday present! Two bred fullblood does!!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Very nice! Happy Birthday!


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

Oh HOW THOUGHTFUL! HAPPY BIRYHDAY:cake::cake:! How fun!:goatpull:
Were you suprised? Whats their names?


----------



## Nigerian dwarf goat (Sep 25, 2017)

happy birthday! And happy easter! they are beautiful!


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Very nice! Congrats & Happy Birthday!


----------



## Hillsideboers (Sep 1, 2019)

Thank you all!!


----------



## Hillsideboers (Sep 1, 2019)

Moers kiko boars said:


> Oh HOW THOUGHTFUL! HAPPY BIRYHDAY:cake::cake:! How fun!:goatpull:
> Were you suprised? Whats their names?


I knew we were going to look at them and I was planning on buy one. But he said since we really can't celebrate my birthday this year he would buy them for me! :inlove:

their names are Gemma and Little flex, that's her paper name we need to think of a name for her.


----------



## Tanya (Mar 31, 2020)

Happy Birthday to you, Happy birthday to you, happy birthday to you.


----------



## GoofyGoat (Sep 21, 2018)

Happy Birthday! What a nice present.
They're pretty, when are they due?


----------



## Hillsideboers (Sep 1, 2019)

Thank you!
One has a about a month and the other any day, Her due date is Wednesday.


----------



## GoofyGoat (Sep 21, 2018)

Wow, now that's a present that delivers...lol


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Very nice, Happy Birthday. :birthday1:


----------



## SalteyLove (Jun 18, 2011)

Wow congratulations! I think Flexie or Flexa isn't so bad 

Any photos of the buck they are bred to?


----------



## J4Julz (Mar 3, 2020)

Congratulations and Happy Birthday!


----------

